# HISPASAT 1D from Texas?



## lokisat (Mar 19, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has been able to or tried to pick up the HISPASAT satellite which lies at 30W and according to Lyngsat has an (S.) american spot beam that should include Texas.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

As they like to say down there, Texas is a big place. It looks a lot more feasible from Houston (12.7 degrees elevation) than from El Paso (2.8 degrees).

Anything below 15 degrees is often tricky to set up with the usual offset dish. But if you really, really want Cubavision, it might work.

The best answer might be to call your local satellite equipment dealers. They're usually the experts at what you can and can't get from wherever you are.


----------



## lokisat (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, I'm pretty near center in Austin. I've got a BUD with Ku and a good low horizon, but I'll probably have to adjust my actuator to get it to go east that far.


----------

